# Food for a senstitive stomach



## justaboutright (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a 4 year old female black lab with a sensitive stomach. Belle has been in the vets often for this issue and nothing has been found. This last time the vet suggest I might try changing her food. Right now she is on Eagle Pack Anchovie, Sardine and Salmon formula. I am looking for a food that is know to be easily digestable, easy on her stomach.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Can you define "sensitive stomach"? Does she throw up or get diarrhea often? Has she always been on this dog food?


----------



## justaboutright (Apr 12, 2011)

*sensitive stomach*

Belle throws up about once a month, had diarhea


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

justaboutright said:


> Belle throws up about once a month, had diarhea


Is it regurgitation (where it looks like her kibble is still formed) or is it all half digested? 

Is the diarrhea constant or intermittent?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I take my dog to the ER at LEAST every 4-6 weeks for lethargy, and puking. They haven't ever found anything wrong in blood tests or x-rays. A couple of times she had eaten too much food. 

She has an iron-cast stomach, until she doesn't. She usually gets a subq shot for dehydration, and I don't wait to take her in - the minute she isn't bouncy, off we go.

I am trying raw food - I don't have a good suggestion for you, but I hope you don't put her on Science Diet like they most likely will suggest eventually, if they haven't already.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

First Mate would be something to take a look at. It is "light on meat" but easy on a dogs digestive system. Also,, you can try feeding some dog food canned Sweet potatoes. 3 tablespoons before she eats could help. You might wanna try some sweet potato with pumpkin. Great stuff no matter what people say here.... Nummy Tum Tum Pet Products: Home

If it works you can find both sweet potato's and pumpkin WITHOUT anything added in your grocery store or? Be sure it has no salt or sugar added.

I would not feed ""Right now she is on Eagle Pack Anchovie, Sardine and Salmon formula."" That just seems hard on a dogs system.


----------



## justaboutright (Apr 12, 2011)

*thanks for the suggestions*

She regurgitates sometimes and sometimes she spits up just like bile early morning say around 5/6 am. Like she digested what she at the night before and her stomach is upset?


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

If it's just bile, it's usually because they are hungry and their stomach is empty. Regurgitation can happen out of excitement after eating (the dog will try eating what they just brought up). I would try changing her food, but I wouldn't try first mate as it doesn't sound like your dog actually has digestive issues that would require "less meat"... since dogs are carnivores and all. I would try something that is a higher quality.

I'd suggest something like Acana (any kind) or Origin (any kind) and slowly transition into it. Kennel your dog after they are done eating to keep their stomach settled. If they don't like one kind, you can bring it back to the store for a refund and you can try another variety. 

How is your dog doing weight wise?


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Orijen and Acana can be really hard on sensitive tummies, just because they are so rich and calorie dense. Don't get me wrong, they are wonderful foods and I sell them all the time- but they don't always work out for the delicate tummy crowd. 

We have a lot of success with Nature's Variety Prairie chicken formula. I recommend it a lot for sensitive tummies, as it seems very easy to digest. We have a boatload of clients who've had diarrhea problems fixed by switching to it. 

The other thing to add in to the mix is to figure out if maybe she's eating a tad too much. With high quality, filler-free foods, even a quarter cup too much can cause loose stool. And the bags ALWAYS overestimate how much to feed, sometimes grossly. How much does your girl weigh (and is it a good weight), and how much are you feeding?


----------



## ForMyDogs (Jan 5, 2011)

My TWC has a sensitive belly, too. We fed her Prairie and she did really well on it. For some reason, having grains helped her more than the grain free food. Due to liver issues, we've had to decreased our fat amount and are now on Burns Pet Health Brown Rice and Ocean Fish. I know it's lower in protein than Prairie (which is still our favorite overall!), but she has never done so well on a food. Her belly and stools are the best in the five years that we've had her, and her enzyme levels are steady (still high, but improved). I know one food can't help every dog, and there probably isn't a perfect kibble, but for her, it's completely eliminated her gurgly belly, loose squishy stools and gas. Her coat is very shiny and she has tons of spunk again. We also feed a small breakfast, small lunch and medium size dinner which has eliminated the bile piles in the early morning. We haven't tried the Burns Pet Health Brown Rice and Chicken, but we will. Good luck with your girl!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Super rich high-protein grain-free foods are hit and miss on sensitive tummy issues. Sometimes they aggravate them, sometimes they are exactly the ticket to relief. It is definitely worth trying for a good six weeks or so, and hopefully that would be your solution. 
I sell a lot of dog food, and I tend to develop a pretty good relationship with each of my customers. I ask for feedback and discuss their pet's issues. While our sales on Innova and Evo are admittedly not super impressive, California Natural is for sure a client favorite.... because it works. Lighter on meat than some kibbles, sure... but still, in my opinion, the best limited ingredient kibble out there, and they have a grain free line now, too. Worth looking into for sure.


----------

